# NH BR7090 Net Wrap Actuator Problems



## YoungFarmerinMN (Oct 11, 2019)

I just purchased a BR7090 baler.

I made 90 bales flawlessly to start the season, then had the net wrap get caught in the PTO shaft, between the clutch and the gear box... after spending about an hour or more cutting that off and cleaning that up, I tightened the brake on the net wrap. I made two more bales without issues. the third bale I got an error message after the auto-tie. I released the bale, and cleared the error and started baling.

I then noticed that the baler was wrapping the bale that i was starting to make. so as long as my PTO was engaged, the baler was wrapping whatever i had in the chamber. I ended up opening the door and rolling that small out.

I cannot get the BR7090 to extend/retract to get back to its "home" position. when i push the buttons for extend/retract i just hear ticking from the actuator in both directions.

Help me diagnose what is wrong. I am not even sure where to begin, honestly.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

you should find directions in mike's guide. i think this is the correct link: https://www.haytalk.com/forums/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=35241. sounds like you are slammed on the stop


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Yup. Hence the error. Need to loosen the bolt that serves as a mechanical stop, get the duckbill to the home position, then change the insert calibration number on the duckbill. You don't want the actuator powering the duckbill into the mechanical stop.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Since you have a BR7090 I would recommend this modification.









The factory brake linkage geometry tends to result in too much braking on a full roll of net and too little on a near empty roll. It can be difficult to find the happy medium of braking effort to keep things working. In the case of net rolls longer than 7000 feet it pretty much impossible to get the brake set right. This is a known problem with these balers. My solution was to add a steel tab and drill different holes in the arm of the net counter.


----------



## YoungFarmerinMN (Oct 11, 2019)

swall01, yes you were correct. I followed Mikes instructions and got everything running again; seemingly.

gearclash, would you mind giving some measurements for your modifications?

another question, what is the biggest size roll can you run in these balers? i have been running the 7000 rolls.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The biggest rolls I ran were 8000s, never agin, too heavy. I would like my back to last for a few more years.

I don't have any dimensions for that brake geometry modification. It's very simple to do. Drill some new holes in the net counter arm. Find a 1/4" thick x 1" x about 2-1/2" strap, bend and drill accordingly, and bolt it to the brake linkage. Just as long as you are in the ballpark with how things look in my picture you will be fine.


----------



## YoungFarmerinMN (Oct 11, 2019)

Next question, after i sucked up that net wrap around the pto shaft. Now my gear box is leaking out of the main seal. anyone ever replaced one of these? dumb question but how on earth does that go?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Easy job. Remove nut and washer from pin holding pto to gear box shaft. Drive out pin and slip clutch will slide off gear box shaft. Take a 1/8" drill bit and drill a hole into the seal and thread a screw into the hole and pull the seal out. Anything that does not look life a bearing or metal is net which has melted into a nice round ring. Remove the ring of net if present. Install new seal flush with front of gear box. Install pto shaft and pin, washer and nut. The nut is torqued to 105 ftlbs.

There is a shield available to prevent that from happening again. There is also a shield available to keep the net from getting into the side chain idlers and outer bearing of output shaft behind the triple sprocket.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

That shield to keep net out of the chains is part # 84293417 and is well worth the money. Net wrap getting where it doesn't belong is likey the main reason for bearing failures.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gearclash said:


> That shield to keep net out of the chains is part # 84293417 and is well worth the money. Net wrap getting where it doesn't belong is likey the main reason for bearing failures.


Does this shield also fit a BR7080 (or is it available?)? Sounds like pretty cheap insurance.

Larry


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

There is a shield for the 7080 but it is a different part number. If a 5x6 baler is in for winter work, I will install this shield automatically and on most of the balers which come in during haying season.


----------



## YoungFarmerinMN (Oct 11, 2019)

took the advise, got the shield. thank you everyone for the help. it is much appreciated!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

mike10 said:


> There is a shield for the 7080 but it is a different part number. If a 5x6 baler is in for winter work, I will install this shield automatically and on most of the balers which come in during haying season.


Mike,

Do you know the part number by chance? I'm thinking I would rather have one than not.

TIA

Larry


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The part number is 84293443 for BR7080.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

mike10 said:


> The part number is 84293443 for BR7080.


Thanks, wouldn't you know it, a little pricier for me, than the 7090 baler. 

Larry


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

If I remember right, there is a little bit more to the BR7080 shield.


----------

